# Does stress have an impact? Exercise Recommendations?



## Modgirl (Sep 25, 2002)

I have suffered on and off for years with an acid taste in my mouth and pain in the middle of my ribs (center). I'm taking Xantac 75 mg. twice a day and only finding some relief. My bed is elevated, I'm really watching the foods I eat (spicy, high fat, etc), small meals. Everytime lately when I've eaten chocolate (my absolute fave) I have problems. 7-Up or Sprite does help the pain I get even though the books say not to drink it. The next step the doc says is the endoscopy, but I'm freaked out about it. I'm trying to cure this myself, so I won't have to do the test. Yes, I'm a baby when it comes to medical procedures. Especially related to my mouth. Last month, I stayed for four days at a very remote ocean cabin. It was wonderful. I read and relaxed the whole time. I had no problems at all with the acid reflux. I thought, "Hey! It's gone forever," but nope, it came back a few days later when I got home. So, I'm wondering what role stress plays? Maybe I just need to move?







Also, I know that any exercise like running or bending over isn't good, but what about using a Bowflex (Resistant weight training machine)? Thanks for any advice you may have.Smiles,Modgirl


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Modgirl,I am not sure, but as stress can have an affect on the whole body, and the digestive process it is possible it plays a role in GERD. Stress can and does often give one a pain or upset in the stomach, so I think it could increase acid problems too.Also, chocolate is also a BIG trigger of GERD symptoms. Basically because it is quite fatty and the fats cause the LES (lower eosophageal sphincter muscle) to relax which allow acid to backwash into the throat.I am not familiar with what exactly a 'bowflex' exercise machine does, but if it puts any strain on the muscles around the stomach or diaphragm area I would avoid it.I stick with an exercise bike as my main form of exercise, but I think walking and swimming are good too.I would talk to your doctor about what type of exercise to try if you want to do any more than that.Hope that helps some.


----------



## ebrbetty (Mar 6, 2003)

I love to exercise and I find It really helps with sress. I have a xl glider and love it.I've been on every med there is for Gerd and nothing works,I have belly pain and burning everyday.I also have to go in for a endoscopy, no one on this planet could be more scared then me,but I posted about my fears on another BB and found out its not bad at all. everyone says you don't remember a thing and it's really fast.good luck with your test,try and if you find a way to de-stress let me know.


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

hi modgirl,if your only having limited help from the Xantac,ask your doc for something stronger,i was put on that by my family doc,then when i went to see the specialist,he said i was wasting my money and i needed something strnger,he put me on pantoloc,which helped alot,i went from the burning 95% of the time,down to 5 or 10% of the time.i get the pain in the center of my ribs which my doc thinks is because of a hiatal hernia.still havent got a fix for that and its one of the worst pain i have ever had.if it gets bad enough i end up in the e.r.


----------

